# Ultimate nooob



## Mike (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,

So, with the slight fear of being mocked a little this is where Im at!

I was given a Carlton SE100 coffee machine and im going to use it to "get into" this coffee lark! (Glenn you'd be proud)

Its this:










Now, the embarrasing part is that there are no instructions and i have no idea what to do with it! Any advice on quantities - or some good beans that people would recommend?

Thanks all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Mike

It's not an espresso maker (in the pure sense) but you can certainly brew coffee with this

Back in the 90's I had a Krups version of this and using some decent beans even way back then got acceptable results.

My guess is the right hand side of the machine will get more use.

Easy ratio to use: (for brewed coffee)

Use 30g (ground for filter) coffee and 500mls of water

I'll give you a shout to get you up and running. Ping me a message tomorrow night

Beans-wise, check the Beans section and order some 'ground for filter' from any of the suppliers. Try the James Gourmet El Tambo

Big red fruits - yummo!


----------

